
Show HN: React-UFO – A simple React hook to help you with data fetching - cello3m
https://github.com/marcellomontemagno/react-ufo
======
dairylee
What's the motivation behind this hook? Does it do anything better than two of
the biggest data fetching hooks swr
([https://github.com/zeit/swr](https://github.com/zeit/swr)) or react-query
([https://github.com/tannerlinsley/react-
query](https://github.com/tannerlinsley/react-query))?

~~~
cello3m
Hi and thanks for your comment,

the goal of the library is the same as the libraries you mentioned.

I wouldn't say react-ufo does anything better at the moment, it offers a
slightly different API which I hope would be a bit more flexible.

My ultimate goal would be to achieve a few simple primitive hooks with a
single responsibility each rather than a single very smart hook doing many
things.

This release is my first step towards this goal.

~~~
panchicore3
I just checked the 3, your library was really really easy and friendly to
understand for newcomers than the others 2. Of course, the newcomer should
learn well the core, but the question is if they feel the necessity when the
API is abstracted way more friendly than others ¿?.

~~~
cello3m
I'm very happy you found the library to be simple and friendly

